

Judge Denies Oracle's Renewed Motion for JMOL or for a New Trial  - lightspot
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120713124912289

======
JVerstry
Let's hope we see more of those sensible decisions in the future.

------
josephlord
My understanding is that Oracle completely expected this and knew the outcome
before they filed it but they need the judgement to be made before they can
appeal it.

